# Poll:  Microsoft or Apple



## napster007 (Nov 24, 2007)

This might be one of the most raging topics the tech world has seen.

go on.... put down your opinion and why you hate the alternative....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 24, 2007)

Where is my choice i.e. none?


----------



## anand1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I will opt for Microsoft because i have never used an Apple PC.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^yeah.add free software Open source to the poll!


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 24, 2007)

anand1 said:
			
		

> I will opt for Microsoft because i have never used an Apple PC.



An APPLE PC!!!    , Apple do not make PCs, they used to hate it.

They make those beautiful MACs


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

well,now apple mac os x is really on macintels or PC!


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> well,now apple mac os x is really on macintels or PC!


true and it tells normal pc users how crappy it is

as for the poll:

id choose apple hardware and Microsoft Software


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Lolz.. Do we need polls for this? Aren't there enough topics floating around this forum which portray people's choice?


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2007)

Useless thread !!


----------



## hellknight (Dec 4, 2007)

Apple clearly rocks, in terms of design, solid os, beautiful gui and above all, innovations


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 4, 2007)

Apple or Microsoft what ? Hardware ? Software ? Marketing techniques ? Ads ? Insane CEOs  ?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG, look at the UI. Its So cool *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

Who wants the LOOKS ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

We Need Performance + Looks + Cheap and huge third party software availabilty.

Microsoft Rocks... 

If this thread was Linux vs Microsoft vs Apple... 

I bet Linux would have been the winner *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif 

One interesting thing: 

Microsoft is facing the BSOD since beginning... not to mention.. the BSOD poped when 98 was being launched... Microsoft is trying to overcome this prob.. and can see some developments from XP..

But what happened to leo ?????

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif

Apple had no BSOD troubles much.. they are getting started *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------

